# Ooopsss



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi there.....

I just posted new thread but it should have been on here 

I was just wondering how everyone from the old days was doing...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You did post another thread just a few minutes ago.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/248114-wow-havnt-been-forever.html


----------

